# phpMyAdmin on my new wordpress box



## bluethundr (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello,

 I really appreciate the help I've seen on this forum in my quest to create a freeBSD box. I feel my familiarity with FreeBSD growing as well as my love for it after many years of Linux use. 

 Currently, I am attempting to install phpMyAdmin on this box, but have hit a stumbling block.

When I surf to phpMyAdmin this is what I see:


```
phpMyAdmin - Error

Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation
```

Which is confusing because when I built php extensions I made sure to include mysql and mysqli:


```
â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”
              â”‚                 Options for php5-extensions 1.4                    â”‚  
              â”‚ â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€^(-)â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â” â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [ ] GMP         GNU MP support                              â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [X] HASH        HASH Message Digest Framework               â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [X] ICONV       iconv support                               â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [ ] IMAP        IMAP support                                â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [ ] INTERBASE   Interbase 6 database support (Firebird)     â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [X] JSON        JavaScript Object Serialization support     â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [ ] LDAP        OpenLDAP support                            â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [ ] MBSTRING    multibyte string support                    â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [ ] MCRYPT      Encryption support                          â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [ ] MSSQL       MS-SQL database support                     â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [X] MYSQL       MySQL database support                      â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [X] MYSQLI      MySQLi database support                     â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [ ] ODBC        unixODBC support                            â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [ ] OPENSSL     OpenSSL support                             â”‚ â”‚  
              â”‚ â”‚    [ ] PCNTL       pcntl support (CLI only)                    â”‚ â”‚  
              â”œâ”€â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€v(+)â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜â”€â”¤  
              â”‚                       [  OK  ]       Cancel                        â”‚  
              â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜
```

And when I looked at my php.ini I noticed that both options were present but commented out. So I uncommented them and restarted apache with no change. 


```
extension=php_mysql.dll
extension=php_mysqli.dll
```

Apache restarts fine:


```
[root@lbsd8-1:/usr/home/bluethundr] $:/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 restart
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Syntax OK
Stopping apache22.
Waiting for PIDS: 1164.
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Syntax OK
Starting apache22.
```

And my syntax checks out ok:


```
[root@lbsd8-1:/usr/home/bluethundr] $:httpd -S 
VirtualHost configuration:
wildcard NameVirtualHosts and _default_ servers:
*:80                   is a NameVirtualHost
         default server nylsd.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf:132)
         port 80 namevhost nylsd.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf:132)
         port 80 namevhost walandtim.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf:145)
         port 80 namevhost summitnjhome.com (/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf:157)
Syntax OK
```

And this is what happens in my access log:


```
123.45.7.8 - - [25/Jul/2010:22:42:22 -0400] "GET /phpMyAdmin/error.php?
lang=en&dir=ltr&type=Error&error=Cannot+load+%5Ba%40http%3A%2F%2Fphp.net%2Fmysql%40Documentation%5D%5Bem%5Dmysql%5B%2Fem%5D%5B%2Fa%5D+extension
.+Please+check+your+PHP+configuration.+-+%5Ba%40.%2FDocumentation.html%23faqmysql%40documentation%5DDocumentation%5B%2Fa%5D HTTP/1.1" 200 1278 
"-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.6) Gecko/20100628 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.6.6"
```

While nothing seems to happen in my apache error log:


```
[Sun Jul 25 22:40:34 2010] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Sun Jul 25 22:40:34 2010] [notice] Digest: done
[Sun Jul 25 22:40:35 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.15 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/0.9.8k DAV/2 PHP/5.3.2 configured -- resuming normal operations
```

Any thoughts as to why this may not be working?:/


----------

